# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  بیو تکنولوژی کشاورزی نه ...

## novinalamolhoda

*سلام میخواستم نظرتون رو درباره گرایش مهندسی کشاورزی بیوتکنولوژی بدونم          البته دوستانی که آشنا نیستند بدونند که با بیوتکنولوژی کشاورزی متفاوته*

----------


## Prison Break

از من به شما نصیحت کلا سمت این رشته ها نرید که 4 سال بعد حسرتشو میخورید

----------


## novinalamolhoda

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Prison Break


از من به شما نصیحت کلا سمت این رشته ها نرید که 4 سال بعد حسرتشو میخورید


mamnoon az na zaretoon*

----------


## novinalamolhoda

*منتظر نظرات بیشتر هستم*

----------


## Mr.Hosein

شما خودتون توی بیوگرافیتون زدید که در حال تحصیل توی رشته ی مکانیک هستید...
هدف شما از اینکه از این رشته برگشتید چیه؟
ایا واقعا کشاورزی بوده؟!
اگه به خاطر بازار کار و شرایط بهتر برگشتید که بهتره انتخاب های دیگه ای رو توی الویت قرار بدید...
کشاورزی رشته ی بدی نیست...دیدم کسایی که باهاش به نتیجه رسیدن...اما اونا خیلی خیلی تلاش کردن و همچنین غالبا ملک دار بودن و از سن کم با این چنین کار ها اشنا...اما متاسفانه وقتی یه دید کلی بخوای از این رشته بگیری,بیکاری توش داد میزنه...!
اما در مورد این شاخه توضیحات زیاده توی اینترنت و میتونید با خوندنش متوجه بشید...

----------


## novinalamolhoda

*منتظر نظرات زیباتون هستیم*

----------


## raha..

عالیه 
فکر کنم تا چند سال دیگه بیاد بین رشته های با محبوبییت بالا ولی چند سال دیگه...

----------


## novinalamolhoda

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mr.Hosein


شما خودتون توی بیوگرافیتون زدید که در حال تحصیل توی رشته ی مکانیک هستید...
هدف شما از اینکه از این رشته برگشتید چیه؟
ایا واقعا کشاورزی بوده؟!
اگه به خاطر بازار کار و شرایط بهتر برگشتید که بهتره انتخاب های دیگه ای رو توی الویت قرار بدید...
کشاورزی رشته ی بدی نیست...دیدم کسایی که باهاش به نتیجه رسیدن...اما اونا خیلی خیلی تلاش کردن و همچنین غالبا ملک دار بودن و از سن کم با این چنین کار ها اشنا...اما متاسفانه وقتی یه دید کلی بخوای از این رشته بگیری,بیکاری توش داد میزنه...!
اما در مورد این شاخه توضیحات زیاده توی اینترنت و میتونید با خوندنش متوجه بشید...


خیر برادر حسین دلیل داره کارم خیلی هم موجه*

----------


## frog

رشته خوبیه

----------


## MR.RaDePa

*بیوتکنولوژی داریم تا بیوتکنولوژی 

یکیش هست تا لیسانسه یکیش هست که دکترای پیوستست... یکیش هرکی هرکیه و همه میرن توش؛ یکیش 11 تا بیشتر تو کلِ کشور پذیرش نداره !!

یکیش دانشگاهِ ناکجا ابادِ و یکیش دانشگاه تهران !

شما برو بیوتکنولوژی تهران؛ ( دکتری پیوسته ) یکی از گرایشاش همینه... قبول شدن توش کارِ سارا همتیه تقریبا 

شرایطش خیلی خیلی سخته؛ اما چون کشور پشتته؛ بدون درامدش عـــــالیه 

رتبه ی زیرِ 500 ـــه کشوری و موفق شدن تو مصاحبه و تستای خودشونه... کلا 11 تا پذیرش داره و نصفشم از بچه های مدال دارِ المپیادی ان  ولی کارت تضمینیه 

بقیشون به درد نمیخورن  رو راست گفتم*

----------

